# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Chart Creation

## EPang77

HI all,

I have some data X axis is % and Y axis is number of student. I like to create a bubble chart/scatter plot initially with the name of the school labeled in the chart. 
This is a subset of the data. I would like to do this for same school but at different location using power pivot or drop down so that function is included. 

Please see the sample dataset. 

Location	Company	Current Market Share	Enrolment
South	A	25%	50685
South	B	14%	47,814
South	C	39%	64905
South	D	38%	19818
South	E	28%	22456
South	F	14%	76006
West	       A	 25% 47814
West 	B	 50% 7555
West	      C	 37% 6757
West	       D	 48% 13748
West	       E	  5%	76006
West	       F	 22% 22456

----------


## Kaper

So (as you have version 365) you just 

1. select columns B and C
2. insert scatterplot
3. rightclick on any of points and Add Data Labels
4. rightclick on any of labels (they will contain student number) and Format Data Labels
5. uncheck Y-value, check Value From Cells, and in dialog which appears select range in column A

Now probably some formatting to taste will be needed. Note that with overlapping labels you can drag them

----------


## Kaper

PS. As for PowerPivot, dropdowns, etc. - with just that data you have shown (consider attaching a file next time) is in my opinion way to early to discuss details. 
So the above is just about creating scatterplot with non-standard labels. As you can see it's pretty easy, but it was an issue in older versions of excel and there was even a very good free add in to deal with the problem by Rob Bovey - XY Chart Labeler.

----------

